# stinky puppy



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

seriously, roxy stinks. i know shes a dog...and shes not going to always smell like roses. but, she is just extra...smelly. when she goes for a walk, she comes back smelling up the house.

anyone have any good ideas to keep to odor down? i know i cant give her a bath every other day (can i? because i am totally not against it if shes gonna be ok with it lol)


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thats not normal.is it when your walkin her or when she's out back doin her thing?


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

we dont have a yard, so if shes out, shes out on a walk with us. its hot here, over 100 everyday. so i guess i equated it to puppy sweat? she doesnt smell like poop or pee. just a heavy...dog odor. does that make sense? on top of the puppy breath, shes killing me!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko smells like corn chips after exercise. Weird as it sounds, it's true.
They make puppy wipes. i wipe down his belly and his paws and it helps A LOT.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

It's been insanely hot here in NC this summer. So much so my dogs have hardly been out unless it's a walk. Usually they like to be in the yard as much as possible. That being said, my dogs do get a little funky in the heat. Not poop stinky, but extra normal dog smell stinky (can't believe I said stinky). So, it could just be the heat. Does she smell normal being in the house cooled down?

You don't like puppy breath???!!! Love that stuff!!! LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not sure why she is so stinky but you can use magic cowboy on her. Good thing to not over bathe her as it will overly dry out her skin.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would talk to the vet about this. I never bathe my dogs. Mikado had one bath in his 6 1/2 yrs Vendetta had one after I brought her home she smelled like cigarette yuck. It could be the food or health issue.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear you, I dont notice it, but the other people in my house always comment on him smelling stinky (aka like a dog) so I bathe him every 2 weeks or so (depending on when he gets dirty) I can't imagine never bathing a dog, its not like cats who clean themselves, lol. They need to get dirt and dander and yucky hair off too. I found the best shampoo to use on my research on it, and the best one is an all natural good for humans great for Animals. you can order it online, but when I use regular doggie shampoo, 3 days he is now stinky again. When I use this, I get 1 week of the softest, yummy smelling puppy and 2 more weeks of no smell 

ShampureTM Shampoo - From Aveda - Its Our pure, gentle daily shampoo-with MorikueTM protein-cleanses and fortifies any type of hair. Infusing it with one of Aveda's original aromas: a calming mix of 25 pure flower and plant essences.

shampure(tm) shampoo. shampoo. hair care. Aveda - products that nurture.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

she goes in for shots next week, ill mention it to the vet. i really think its like wild_duece said. its when she come sin from outside, its super hot, and she is just...stinky. i have been working with her inthe garage alot...and whew, its stinky. lol

i do love puppy breath, but on top of her overly strong dog mustyness...its not good to smell.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Like I said, IMO, it sounds like the heat. Especially if she smells normal while cooled down. Doesn't hurt to ask about it though. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

